# 300zx blown turbo



## MadGoat (Feb 23, 2005)

Hello,

Im new to the forum but not new to the Z.

I have a 280zx 2+2 I am looking at trading for a 300zx turbo. as the title says it has a blown turbo. I havent been able to do a compression test on the car yet or hear it run, but.... My question is this...


How much work and money is it to fix up a blown turbo? and with the turbo being blown, is the car worth $1000? 

Thanks guys


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

MadGoat said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im new to the forum but not new to the Z.
> 
> ...


Odd, these turbo problems seem to be cropping up all the sudden everywhere.
My answer would be that it depends on the condition of the rest of the car. If it's in pretty reasonable shape body wise, and the electrical system works ok, and it passes the compression test, then I'd have to say.....yes it's worth $1000. Replacing the turbo, assuming that's the only problem, would cost you about $300 tops, depending on where you get the parts from. What year is the car, and what's your location.


----------



## MadGoat (Feb 23, 2005)

its an az car,

and I thinkits a 89 or 88.... the body as a bad scrape and needs some paint, but from what I could see its interior looks good. I just need to know what to work the guy down to....


MG


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

MadGoat said:


> its an az car,
> 
> and I thinkits a 89 or 88.... the body as a bad scrape and needs some paint, but from what I could see its interior looks good. I just need to know what to work the guy down to....
> 
> ...


Well, with a blown turbo, it's officially mostly worthless. I was looking at one up here, somewhat similar condition. 95,000 miles, auto, kinda ratty interior, blown turbo and a bollixed electrical system, for $400. I'd do some testing on it first. If he won't let you do a compression check at the minimum, tell him _seeya_.


----------



## MadGoat (Feb 23, 2005)

sounds good....

I will do as much investigating as I can. would you say nothing over 500?

that seems like a good ceiling to me.

MG


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

MadGoat said:


> sounds good....
> 
> I will do as much investigating as I can. would you say nothing over 500?
> 
> ...


If it passes the compression test, and no more than 10% difference between cylinders, and over 130 psi each (Mine was 140 at 5500 feet of altitude), then it's probably worth about $600-$700, tops. If the body just needs paint, but is generally rust free and no major dents, maybe about $800. I wouldn't give more than that.....


----------



## MadGoat (Feb 23, 2005)

thanks thats what I wanted to know....


I hope the car is in good shape and I hope I can get it for a good price.

MG


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

YAY I answered this question in another thread today!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> YAY I answered this question in another thread today!


Whatya want, a cookie?


----------

